# Usasoc Static Line (sl) Parachute Fatality Nov 10



## Florida173 (Dec 17, 2010)

This is a distributed Fatality Bulletin of a recent static line jumpmaster fatally wounded.




> A USASOC Soldier was fatally injured during the conduct of a daylight C-130 parachute operation when he landed, struck his head on a paved surface, and was dragged by his T10-D parachute.  The Soldier was performing Jumpmaster duties when the accident occurred.
> 
> The Accident Investigation Board identified leadership, individual, and material failures that contributed to the cause of the accident.  The leadership failed to ensure personnel assigned to critical positions (JMs/DZSO) were current, the proper support was available, or if the operation's risk assessment was completed and signed.  The Board also determined that the fatally injured Soldier was neither a current jumper nor a current Jumpmaster and that the assigned a DZSO was not current.
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Dec 17, 2010)

Jesus Christ.....WTF?

Blue Skies, Chief, but seriously you had to go out like that?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 17, 2010)

RIP Chief.
Hate to see training accidents, this one was preventable.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow.

RIP.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 17, 2010)

Rest easy. I have no words for this.....

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 17, 2010)

top end of jump level gusty winds, and a downwind drift/ PLF on concrete...  this was wholly preventable.  RIP Chief.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 17, 2010)

Terrible...Rest in Peace, Chief.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 17, 2010)

Awful story.  Rest In Peace, Chief.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn hate to hear something like this.


----------



## Electric Eye (Dec 17, 2010)

The DZSO has to make the call. Winds over 13 knots require a ten minute wait, and then checking again. If the wind is still over 13 knots, a third reading is required. If on the third reading the winds exceed 13, the DZSO can cancel the drop.
I have been pressured to allow jumps, but I have made the call to cancel under dangerous conditions.
I have also landed when I know damn well that ground winds were above 13.
RIP, jumper. It could have been prevented.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 17, 2010)

RIP...


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 17, 2010)

My last jump with 5th Group we jumped into high winds; when it came time to land I turned into the wind but it felt like the wind was pushing so hard on the front of my 'chute that it was making it collapse... I don't even know if that's possible but that's what it seemed like.  I knew I was either going to hit the road or the trees, and I didn't want to do that back-first.  I turned and ended up running with the wind, which of course increased my speed.

Worse yet, when I got close to the ground I knew I was going to hit the road and it was going to hurt, so I reached for the ground.  I did the worst PLF ever onto the DZ boundary road, got dragged on my back and on my belly,  had to pop both risers because the wind was so bad, and somewhere along the line my reserve got popped and was trailing on the ground behind me.  From the report it sounds like I did some of the same things that the chief (RIP) did.  I was very lucky to escape with only a destroyed uniform and some scuffed knees and elbows.  It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## mike_cos (Jan 1, 2011)

I just read this thread now ... I feel sorry for the fatal accident, but I wonder why T-10 parachute instead of MC1-B or C because the jump was carried out near the runway of the aircraft, as MC1-B or C is more easy manoeuvrable in the event of shit under your feet. We use the T-10 parachute only to jump into the sea (you can see in my posts). If you have strong wind and no MC1-B or C parachute, shit comes to the fan...

RIP my firend


----------



## tova (Jan 1, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 1, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> I just read this thread now ... I feel sorry for the fatal accident, but I wonder why T-10 parachute instead of MC1-B or C because the jump was carried out near the runway of the aircraft, as MC1-B or C is more easy manoeuvrable in the event of shit under your feet. We use the T-10 parachute only to jump into the sea (you can see in my posts). If you have strong wind and no MC1-B or C parachute, shit comes to the fan...
> 
> RIP my firend



Just saw this myself, sad news on many levels here. Rest In God's Peace Chief.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 2, 2011)

I know many 180A's but I can't for the life of me find the NOK info.

Please post the specifics of the WO's death.

RIP brother.


----------



## QC (Jan 2, 2011)

That's pretty damned awful. RIP mate.


----------



## Etype (Jan 3, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> I just read this thread now ... I feel sorry for the fatal accident, but I wonder why T-10 parachute instead of MC1-B or C because the jump was carried out near the runway of the aircraft, as MC1-B or C is more easy manoeuvrable in the event of shit under your feet. We use the T-10 parachute only to jump into the sea (you can see in my posts). If you have strong wind and no MC1-B or C parachute, shit comes to the fan...
> 
> RIP my firend



Will anyone say what group/unit this was? We have moved past the MC-1, and SF-10 to MC-6. Even conventional airborne units are using the T-11 now.  I think any of these newer chutes, while still resulting in an injury may have greatly reduced the sevcrity.  Another sad aspect of the whole thing.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 3, 2011)

Etype said:


> Will anyone say what group/unit this was? We have moved past the MC-1, and SF-10 to MC-6. Even conventional airborne units are using the T-11 now.  I think any of these newer chutes, while still resulting in an injury may have greatly reduced the sevcrity.  Another sad aspect of the whole thing.




I believe when it says "A USASOC Soldier was fatally injured..." that the unit could possibly be just that.

Attached is the original that most of you guys should have gotten from your J3 Air


----------



## mike_cos (Jan 4, 2011)

Etype said:


> Will anyone say what group/unit this was? We have moved past the MC-1, and SF-10 to MC-6. Even conventional airborne units are using the T-11 now.  I think any of these newer chutes, while still resulting in an injury may have greatly reduced the sevcrity.  Another sad aspect of the whole thing.


Well said.... MC-6 is very fast chute...sometimes (personnel not trained well and strong wind) might to be more dangerous. My buddy last year (not FOLGORE paratrooper but GUARDIA DI FINANZA not expert) broke his leg in five points since landed with the wind reaching the relative speed of at least 40 kmh, it was fortunate that he did not die. It became clear that completely missed the landing, the famous refusal of landing. sometimes shit happens


----------



## Etype (Jan 4, 2011)

We get a lot of safetygrams that say 'A USASOC Soldier', when it is a 7th, 3rd, 5th Group, etc guy.  It's a little bit more tactful than saying X Group is fucked up and here's why, i guess.  Didn't know if this was one of those times.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 4, 2011)

_"Although he was known as an experienced jumper and Jumpmaster he had a reputation of doing things "his own way." The unit conducted BAR the morning of the jump, but the fatally injured Soldier did not attend. During mock door training the fatally injured Soldier was corrected by an NCO on his parachutist exit control procedures. The Soldier replied that he had his own method of controlling jumpers' exits. No other effort was made to correct the Soldier's actions."_
So why was nothing else done by the NCO?  Rank/seniority?  30+ years experience?


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 4, 2011)

Etype said:


> We get a lot of safetygrams that say 'A USASOC Soldier', when it is a 7th, 3rd, 5th Group, etc guy.  It's a little bit more tactful than saying X Group is fucked up and here's why, i guess.  Didn't know if this was one of those times.




I suppose you are correct.  Let me ask my J3 Air NCOIC to see what he says about it.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 4, 2011)

still no name?? Searched around, couldn't find a thing.


----------



## Electric Eye (Jan 8, 2011)

SkrewzLoose said:


> _"Although he was known as an experienced jumper and Jumpmaster he had a reputation of doing things "his own way." The unit conducted BAR the morning of the jump, but the fatally injured Soldier did not attend. During mock door training the fatally injured Soldier was corrected by an NCO on his parachutist exit control procedures. The Soldier replied that he had his own method of controlling jumpers' exits. No other effort was made to correct the Soldier's actions."_
> So why was nothing else done by the NCO?  Rank/seniority?  30+ years experience?



One day on St Mere I JMPI'd a SGM that had his kit bag reversed. He was a Master Parachutist. As we corrected his malfunction, he basically stated "Aw, who cares?" I CARE. The process and procedures are in place to prevent needless fatalities.


----------



## 18C4V (Jan 10, 2011)

It was a 2/19th SF Soldier supporting another Airborne unit.  Ap.org has a few guys there who belong to the unit being supported who gave some insight.


----------

